# What Breed Are These 9 Chicks?!



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

So I bought 6 chicks like 1-2 weeks ago and about 2 days ago I bought 3 more chicks.
I wanted to know if anyone can please tell me or guess which breed are the 9 chicks?
The first 3 pictures are the smallest chicks!
Thank You SOOO MUUCCHHH!!
1.















2.















3.








4.








5.








6








7.








8.








9.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

I can tell you for absolute certainty, none of them is a Silkie. There are a couple of them I should know, like the black one and the barred. But I'm awful at id'ing anything I haven't raised myself. 

One of the others will come behind me and remind me how obvious it is to identify those older peeps. The smallest will probably be more of a challenge.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1. easter Egger
2&3 rhode island Red Or Red sex link type
4 .Buff orpington
5,7 & 9 Easter Egger
6 & 8 Barred Rocks or Dominiques.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there you have it. Probability of NM being right is pretty high.


----------



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

robin416 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I can tell you for absolute certainty, none of them is a Silkie. There are a couple of them I should know, like the black one and the barred. But I'm awful at id'ing anything I haven't raised myself.
> 
> One of the others will come behind me and remind me how obvious it is to identify those older peeps. The smallest will probably be more of a challenge.


Haha I understand. Thank you for being so welcoming!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It just goes to show we all can't be good at everything. 

If you have any more questions please give someone a holler. Most here have been raising chickens for longer than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!! We're glad that you're here.

I have to agree that NM is probably the most accurate breed ID'er I've ever seen. I looked at the list and I only got the EE's wrong lol So if I had answered, I would have led you astray on those. I am still learning breeds that I haven't actually raised myself and have never had EE's. But there ya go, that list NM gave should be true.


----------



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

Sylie said:


> Welcome to the forum!! We're glad that you're here.
> 
> I have to agree that NM is probably the most accurate breed ID'er I've ever seen. I looked at the list and I only got the EE's wrong lol So if I had answered, I would have led you astray on those. I am still learning breeds that I haven't actually raised myself and have never had EE's. But there ya go, that list NM gave should be true.


I really hope so! I'm excited to see how they will look when they grow up but unlike you I don't know anything about any breeds lol. These are my first chicks I'm gonna raise. Anyways thank you so much


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, NM, uniquiechickenlover had been trying to thank you for the help but UCL has found a glitch in the system that won't allow a reply to you. So, I'm conveying the message until the glitch is fixed.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm getting security alerts here, I couldn't get in, I had to force my way in


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, there have been issues. Which reminds me, I need to go dig out your email, Siley.


----------



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

Nm156 said:


> 1. easter Egger
> 2&3 rhode island Red Or Red sex link type
> 4 .Buff orpington
> 5,7 & 9 Easter Egger
> 6 & 8 Barred Rocks or Dominiques.


Just checking to see if it works now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, I can see it.


----------

